# ballon de plage sur imac



## lo12345 (12 Mars 2004)

config: imac g4 1,25ghz panther 256mo
salut a tous....
je remarque que mon imac a une forte tendance a sortir son ballon de plage assez souvent...
en ce moment j'ai edonkey qui tourne et acqlite...si j'essaie une autre appli (style vcd...) y'a pas mal de fois ou le pti ballon apparait...
comme je vous l'ai dit j'ai que 256mo alors je me demandais si ca venait pas de la???

si je dois en remettre a votre avis il faut que je monte a combien? si je rajoute 520 (ca me fera 776...) est ce que ca le fait...???
merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2004)

256 + 512 = 768  mo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et oui ça vient de là et oui tu seras tranquille avec 512  en +


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2004)

edonkey?

Ca n'existe pas sur mac? si ?


----------



## lo12345 (12 Mars 2004)

ouais ouais ouais ... j'avoue qu'après mes heures de boulot pour la fac de cet aprem j'ai peut etre eu un pti ballon de plage qui a traversé mon esprit...
merci bien (encore une fois...) et ben je vais faire le tour des marchands de barrette...


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2004)

Bah vas là pour ta ram, elle est d'un très bon rapport qualité prix, en plus t'es livré en 12/24 h : Crucial 

Sinon Apca, Edonkey n'existe pas sur mac (a moins qu'il existe via X11 comme pour soulseek par exemple) mais MLmac (par exemple encore) utilise parfaitement le réseau Donkey.


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2004)

ah ok !

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait !

Merci


----------

